# Shallotte?



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Who is definitely planning on being at Shallotte? I know that I am. I figure if I show up, I will learn a lot from you guys. I will be the one with the note pad and voice recorder...LOL My buddy who got me into this mess told me it is up in the air for him. I was just wondering who planned on being there for sure.

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Planning on being there.

You will have a good time and learn a lot. Best investment for this sport is really a camcorder of some type. 

It pays to be able to record and watch yourself, as well as getting some of the other casters on tape- to study the ins and outs , and various styles.

Even if you don't have one several of the guys will be taping and posting to you tube, so don't sweat it too much. 

The practice day on Friday is the best day for getting some one on one help and instruction.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i will most definitly be there, i have all the equiptment in my house from the last tourny. 

we always have good turnouts at this one and its close for everyone on the mid and southeast coasts. im sure it will be a good event as always and its a great feild. about six weeks left so lets start polishing up that gear and get a few practice sessions in. see ya there

frank


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I will be there, probably not competing but will be there, What ere the exact dates?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

outfishin28,

If you're gonna watch you might as well cast!!!

It is a great group and there are classes that will have you competing against other casters of your same skill level.

It is a lot of fun.

Tommy


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I am planning on attending to watch how the longcast is done..Other than myself there are very few surf fisherman..and the ones I see just cast once and wait.....Me, I like to surf fish like I would for freshwater bass..casting retriving etc..Hope to meet some of you there..


----------



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

What are the dates for shallotte? I had a lot of fun last year and want to do it again.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

OK Tommy, 

You talked me into it. Well Kingfish helped also. See you there.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

March 1 - 2 Southeast Open Shalotte NC 2008


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have absolutely no idea what to expect. I have been told by everyone who has ever attended a tourney just to go and I will enjoy myself. I am looking forward to being around a bunch of people standing in the grass throwing lead with little strings attached.....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Indeed you will*



thekingfeeder said:


> I have absolutely no idea what to expect. I have been told by everyone who has ever attended a tourney just to go and I will enjoy myself. I am looking forward to being around a bunch of people standing in the grass throwing lead with little strings attached.....



And youll meet all kinds of good people!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

thekingfeeder said:


> March 1 - 2 Southeast Open Shalotte NC 2008


And Friday feb 29th is practice day. Usually the most laid back and fun day of the weekend.

Tommy


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

I"d like to view this event, exactly where in shallotte is this place? david


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

yes please post address


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

The field is located 6329 Old Shallotte Rd NW Ocean Isle Beach, NC 28469. For directions use mapquest.com.


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

Surf cat thanks for the directions. I got to start a shutdown in portsmouth on the first so looks like only day i can make is practice day. Hope to see you there. david


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

*comp*

I too plan on being there, hopefully it will become a reality. I need to get some quality practice in and i will allso be driving my huge Chevy Suburban, so if trans is a problem for anyone in my area we can talk.:fishing:


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

*Definitely planning ...*

... on being there.

Shallotte was my first tourney in 2005 and I got a great deal of support from the experienced casters. If you're coming to watch, plan to cast as well. You won't regret it.

Brian


----------

